# Farm name



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello, ya'll!

I'm trying to choose a farm name but having a hard time with it. We live in the middle of a field, with fields surrounding us on three sides, and wooded area at the other edge of our field. It is always windy, we have a few pine trees, and a few other various trees. We have decent sunrises, and amazing sunsets. Our barn is a large white pole barn with a white fenced pasture. We raise Nigerians, and are selling our large breed doe to concentrate on Nigies. Oh, and our last name starts with a B. I'd love your opinions on the names below and please suggest some or modify the ones below. I've told you a bit about our property.. so maybe ya'll can come up with something and help me out? :type:

*Note: We also have a variety of other animals, horses, chickens, rabbits, cats, dog, a few house pets, etc.*
(After each of these names would come either "Farm" or "Nigerian Dwarfs" (or dwarves), so let me know what you think for that too!) 

Windy Hollows 
Windy Pines 
Pine Hollows 
B Family 
Double B 
Sunrise Pines 
Sunset Prairie 

I would really appreciate your opinions or ideas! I want something simple, yet with meaning and not too cheesy (which I know some of these are, but wanted to give you some examples). Thank you!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I am no good at names, however, I would do some research on ADGA website if you want to register them with ADGA with your herdname. You can research what is already being used......


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, I love naming things! What creative fun! Your place sounds really beautiful! 
Hmm... onder: What about:

Whispering Pines (probably already taken)

Fields of Gold (if you like Sting at all  )

White Barn Nigerians

B Happy Goat Farm

Big White Barn Nigerians

Big Vistas Nigerians

Golden Sunrise Nigerians

Wild B Goats

Sunny B Nigerians

???
:fireworks:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Just a suggestion, If you plan on registering I wouldn't Add "Farm" or "Nigerian" to the end. ADGA only allows 30 characters, this includes spaces and herd name, for naming your goat. It limits what you can name your goats since you only have so many character spaces. I wish I wouldn't have added "farm" onto the end of my herd name, wish I would have just added it to my website. but its all done now and hindsight's 20/20. 
But, If you're not planning on registering then Ignore the above. Lol


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

MoonShadow said:


> Just a suggestion, If you plan on registering I wouldn't Add "Farm" or "Nigerian" to the end. ADGA only allows 30 characters, this includes spaces and herd name, for naming your goat. It limits what you can name your goats since you only have so many character spaces. I wish I wouldn't have added "farm" onto the end of my herd name, wish I would have just added it to my website. but its all done now and hindsight's 20/20.
> But, If you're not planning on registering then Ignore the above. Lol


Yer we have Briawell Miniature goats on our signs and gate but only put Briawell as our registered name. So our goats are example Briawell grace, Briawell Xena Warrior etc. Briawell is my name, Brianne, and my partners name Maxwell mixed together


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you forall the advice and suggestions! None of my goats are registered, and I don't see myself getting any registered ones in the future, but who knows. Right now, I'm just trying to breed healty, happy, and structurally correct goats.  There are a couple of suggestions I like, but keep them coming!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since you have multiple animals, I would put farm at the end of it. Then you don't limit yourself. I was Salvagno Farm and I was very glad I did that because I started with alpacas and got into chickens and goats. If you have Nigerian at the end, then you need to add on or change because you will only be seen as owning Nigerians.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I was thinking the same. This name will be used on business cards, websites, facebook, etc., most likely not for registering animals but who knows!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm considering a facebook page, but I don't know about it just yet. I have two websites started, and I gotta delete one of them.. just testing out some different softwares. I can see some business cards in the future too. Anyone have any tips for advertising our farm? Or goat management in general? How do you keep your goat records? Really, any tips/input/advice on management/advertising would be super helpful! Up until now, I've only really have them as pets, although I've done a bit of breeding. Currently I'm downsizing and revamping my farm, and hoping to do more breeding and showing and have less "pets" sitting around that I can't do anything with. That's basically what my entire farm is right now, haha.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Windy or Windy White Pastures
B'z Meadows (pronounced bee-z)
Fields Farm
B'z Family Farm
Friendly Fields Farm
Sunset Pastures


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

White Wind Farm


----------

